# putting in inserts



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

I have bought some arrows that have inserts in them already and i need to cut them down sometime but was wondering wat is the best way wat glue etc.. and i would like to use the same ones that are in there... thanks


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I use fast fletch for about everything but I would by new inserts instead of using the old ones just my 2 cents though. Good luck.


----------

